# Why do people hate Waymo so much??!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Researchers should ask people in Phoenix.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/

A slashed tire, a pointed gun, bullies on the road: Why do Waymo self-driving vans get so much hate?

Police have responded to dozens of calls regarding people threatening and harassing Waymo vans.

People have thrown rocks at Waymos. The tire on one was slashed while it was stopped in traffic. The vehicles have been yelled at, chased and one Jeep was responsible for forcing the vans off roads six times.

Many of the people harassing the van drivers appear to hold a grudge against the company, a division of Mountain View, California-based Alphabet Inc., which has tested self-driving technology in the Chandler area since 2016.

Chandler Officer Richard Rimbach in an Aug. 19 report when police were called to Cheri Lynn Drive because a 37-year-old man who police described as "heavily intoxicated" was *standing in front of a Waymo and not allowing the van to proceed*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

People Distrust BIG BROTHER 
GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. Defense Contractor ?

Imagine that !

Transhumanist Globalists !

Serves Em Right !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The same happened when the horseless carriage was introduced.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The same happened when the horseless carriage was introduced.


No it didn't.

And the reason people are mad is because those stupid sdc's don't work and never will. They will never be better than a human driver. It's been proven time and time again.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No it didn't.
> 
> And the reason people are mad is because those stupid sdc's don't work and never will. They will never be better than a human driver. It's been proven time and time again.











goneubering said:


> Researchers should ask people in Phoenix.
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/
> 
> ...


Same folks that grab & run amazon packages from other people's porches.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

These have high res cameras and people think they can get away with this? Wait until these SDCs are tasked with traffic enforcement.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I can’t wait to see how Chicago drivers react to Waymos.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Researchers should ask people in Phoenix.
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/
> 
> ...


People Hate Google.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> People Hate Google.


Names?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Funny question to be asking on a RIDESHARE forum. Shouldn't it be obvious?

Millions of Americans make their living by driving. Waymo and self-driving cars in general are a direct threat to their livelihood. You want to put millions of Americans out of work? What will they all do? Yeah let's train millions of truck drivers and Uber drivers to become computer software engineers! Simple! LOL if so you are in fantasyland.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Should we do away with computers so Smith Corona can re-hire all their employees?

"The Deloitte economists believe that rising incomes have allowed consumers to spend more on personal services, such as grooming. That in turn has driven employment of hairdressers."

How do you feel about beauty school?

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ore-jobs-than-destroyed-140-years-data-census


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Names?


I don't think he means Google, I think he means Waymo.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-do-people-hate-waymo-so-much.299478/#post-4749880


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Funny question to be asking on a RIDESHARE forum. Shouldn't it be obvious?
> 
> Millions of Americans make their living by driving. Waymo and self-driving cars in general are a direct threat to their livelihood. You want to put millions of Americans out of work? What will they all do? Yeah let's train millions of truck drivers and Uber drivers to become computer software engineers! Simple! LOL if so you are in fantasyland.


I've said this numerous times on this thread

It's not a fear of being replaced that angers Uber drivers about SDCs on this board. It's the arrogance of the supporters of SDC.

Let me give you an example:

Let's say you are a plumber with 30 years experience. You're in your office, eating your lunch when off the street a kid comes in and says "hey! I know absolutely nothing about plumbing but I just got a ton of investors. I'm gonna put you out of business!"

What would your reaction be?

Probably GTFO you nutjob!


----------

